# rootserver als gameserver ?



## manswhore (19. Januar 2004)

guten tag miteinander, 

ich habe leider kein passenderes forum gefunden von daher versuch ich es mal hier.
ich möchte mir in der nächsten zeit einen rootserver zulegen da ich einige server benötige (voiceserver, ftp etc.)
nun möchte ich auf diesem rootserver auch einen gameserver einrichten (cstrike und/oder ut2k3)
meine frage dahingehend bezieht sich auf die performance dieser server.
bei welchem anbieter eignet sich die anbindung für solche zwecke ?
hat jemand erfahrung in diesem bereich sammeln können ?

mfg


----------



## Tommy (20. Januar 2004)

Schau auf http://rootforum.de


----------



## vision1985 (1. November 2004)

ich habe da mal eine Frage wie kann ich denn Gameserver denn intsallieren auf dem root?
ich bin jetzt schon 2 tage unterwegs und habe bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden wie ich ein gameserver auf ein root server installiere......
bitte um antwort 

MFG: vision


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. November 2004)

Auch wenn es sehr unhöflich ist einen alten Thread wieder zu beleben, will ich mal antworten ...

Pauschal kann man Dir jetzt keine Anleitung schreiben, es hängt nämlich davon ab welches Linux Du verwendest und welche Quellen es dafür gibt. Wenn du z. B. Redhat Linux verwendest, gibt es höchstwarscheinlich eine rpm-Datei. Die brauchst Du dann nur mit dem RPM-Manager zu installieren. Bei Debian wäre das mit DEB-Files möglich. Meistens gibt es aber den Quellcode zum selbst kompilieren oder bereits kompilierte binaries die man nur auf den Server zu kopieren braucht.

Für Counterstrike habe ich per google ganz schnell (8 sekunden - suchbegriffe: install counterstrike server linux) eine Anleitung gefunden:
http://server.counter-strike.net/linuxbasic.html

Deine Frage deutet auf wenig Kenntnisse in dem Bereich hin. Vielleicht solltest Du hier auf einen Gameserver-Hoster zurückgreifen, die Gameserver bereits lauffertig anbieten. Damit ersparst Du Dir im schlimmsten Fall einen gehackten Rootserver. Hier im Forum gibt es bereits einige Threads zum Thema »Root/Gameserver - pro und contra«. Die meisten hier werden davon abraten und ein System vorschlagen, das vom Hoster verwaltet wird.

Greetings,
Neuro



			
				vision1985 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe da mal eine Frage wie kann ich denn Gameserver denn intsallieren auf dem root?
> ich bin jetzt schon 2 tage unterwegs und habe bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden wie ich ein gameserver auf ein root server installiere......
> bitte um antwort


----------

